# Suche Befehle!

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich will über prüfen will Ram ich habe gibt es da einen Befehl dazu?

Ich will über prüfen Hypertrandig an geschalten ist und auch funktioniert. Befehl?

Und zu letzt ob es beide Prozesooren erkennt hat, Befehl?

Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## Earthwings

Schau mal in /proc. Denn Rest schaffst du schon alleine.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Ich will über prüfen will Ram ich habe gibt es da einen Befehl dazu? 

 

```
free

# oder

top

# oder (muß extra gemergt werden)

memtest
```

Deine Fragen lassen sich für Deutschsprachige sehr schwerr lesen, wieso postest Du nicht im Forum Deiner Muttersprache?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

MemTotal:       903832 kB

Das heisst doch ich habe nur 1 GB Ram?

Gruss Dave

NB: Dann müsste ich Schweizer Mundart reden das versteht ihr doch nicht? Oder?Last edited by Hotstuff on Fri Feb 11, 2005 10:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frary

```
dmesg
```

gibt auch einige Infos zu Ram, CPU und ( vermutlich ) auch HT aus...

T

----------

## Earthwings

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> MemTotal:       903832 kB
> 
> Das heisst doch ich habe nur 1 GB Ram?
> ...

 

Ne, das heißt, das Linux noch weniger als 1 GB deines RAMs benutzt, weil du High memory support im Kernel nicht aktiviert hast.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wo finde ich das?

High memory support

Eigentlich sollte ich 2 GB drin haben.  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## slick

Info z.B. siehe http://www.kubieziel.de/computer/kerneloptionen.htmlLast edited by slick on Fri Feb 11, 2005 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## primat

Hallo.

```
cat /proc/meminfo

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

und  im kernel

```
Processor type and features  --->

              High Memory Support (off)  ---> 
```

Gruss

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Es zeigt immer noch 903832 kB Ram an, habe aber 2 GB drin!

Habe jetzt im Kernel 4 GB aktiviert. In der Bios steht bei Rams 2 GB

Meine PC kann höchstens 16 GB verwalten. Muss ich im Kernel das grösste eingeben ( 64GB ) das es die 2 GB an nimmt.

Gruss Dave

NB: Habe es aktiviert, Dann abgespeichert, make && make modules_install eingegeben und pc neu gestartet

----------

## zielscheibe

Ohne den Kernel händisch nach /boot zu kopieren oder ein "make install" wird es wohl nicht gehen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Aha so

Kernel Aktivieren

Abspeichern

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

Stimmt das so?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Juhui habe jetzt 2 GB ( 2073336 kB )

Noch eine Frage wegen meine 2 Prozessoren.

Macht das etwas wenn hier im Kernel das steht?

( 8 )   Maximum number of CPUs (2-255) 

Habe aber nur 2 Xeon Prozessor drin.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Ragin

Nein, der Wert ist im Prinzip uninteressant, der er dein SMP auf maximal 8 CPUs beschränkt, die vom Kernel verwaltet werden sollen. Theoretisch kannst du den Wert in deinem Fall auch auf 2 stellen, sollte aber grundlegend nichts ändern.

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Theoretisch kannst du den Wert in deinem Fall auch auf 2 stellen, sollte aber grundlegend nichts ändern.

 

Auf 4 sollte es schon stehen bei 2 XEON's  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

OK, ich stelle es auf 4

Vielen Dank

----------

## Sonic Lux

Lass es doch auf 8, juckt doch niemanden....

Schau lieber ob SMP an ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja hast ja recht!

Mache es auf 8 ( Standart )

Gruss Dave 

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aldo

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mache es auf 8 ( Standart )
> 
> Gruss Dave 
> ...

 

Was ist Standart?

Meinst du Standard?

Sorry, musste sein...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

hallo lieber dave,

wenn es dich interessiert, wie smp und seine zusammenhänge so sind und zusammenspielen... dann empfehle ich dir dich mal ein wenig mit dokumentation auseinanderzusetzen. das gilt für alles was du hier so von dir gibst. es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen, aber durch lesen wird vieles einfacher.

ich erinnere mich an deine posts im crypto howto...

cheers,

toskala

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

WIe kann ich machen das die einten Palete nicht installieren die ich nicht will?

Beispiel:

Das Paket will ich nicht mehr installieren

kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.0_beta2

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich frage mich nur ob das machbar ist. Finde nächmlich nichts im Portage Leitfaden.

Grsss Dave

----------

## Schnitzel

Setz mal in deiner /etc/make.conf 

```
USE="-kde"
```

oder

```
 USE="-kde" emerge paket
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

wie Toskala: RTFM lerne endlich die Dokumentation zu lesen. Für deine letzt Frage, gibt es man portage

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Schnitzel wrote:*   

> [code] USE="-kde" emerge paket

 

du glaubst aber nicht, dass pakete aus kde-base ein kde useflag haben oder?

ciao

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wie es auschaut hat es keine USE Flags, es bringt nämlich nichts wenn ich das dort eingebe, wIll es trotzdem installieren

Die Pakete will ich sperren:

>=kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kommander-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kontact-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kscd-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/noatun-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/juk-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/krec-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kaboodle-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kmid-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/knetattach-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/klipper-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/kpager-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/ktip-3.4.0_beta1

>=kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.0_beta1

Gruss Dave

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, dann entweder in die package.mask bzw. profile/package.provided damit

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wenn bei /etc/make.profile/package.provided das eingebe

>=kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/kommander-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/kontact-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/kscd-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/noatun-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/juk-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/krec-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/kaboodle-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/kmid-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/knetattach-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/klipper-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/kpager-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/ktip-3.4.0_beta1 

>=kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.0_beta1 

dan kommen die immer noch bei emerge -uD world -p

Gruss Dave

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Wenn bei /etc/make.profile/package.provided das eingebe
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

dave1986

mach mal 

```
man portage
```

Dort steht alles drinn. Und wenn du kein Englisch kannst, dann such halt im Google nach "gentoo portage". Oder noch besser. Melde dich für einen Englisch Kurs an!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## DerMojo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wenn es dich interessiert, wie smp und seine zusammenhänge so sind und zusammenspielen... dann empfehle ich dir dich mal ein wenig mit dokumentation auseinanderzusetzen. das gilt für alles was du hier so von dir gibst. es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen, aber durch lesen wird vieles einfacher.

 

ACK

@dave: Sorry, aber wie hast du deine 304 Posts (aktueller Stand) geschrieben?

Eigentlich würde ich dir gerne helfen, aber alle Tipps, die du bis jetzt bekommen hast, hättest du durch lesen und ein wenig rumprobieren gefunden...

Man muss nicht fragen, wo man eine Kerneloption findet. Die Antwort kriegt man durch nachgucken in 2 Minuten...

Viele wunderbare Dinge erscheinen plötzlich, wenn man die Augen öffnet...

</2cents>

Daniel

----------

## hoschi

 *Aldo wrote:*   

>  *dave1986 wrote:*   
> 
> Mache es auf 8 ( Standart )
> 
> Gruss Dave 
> ...

 

Das tragische ist, 80% der Deutschen schaffen es auch nicht "Standard" richtig zu schreiben  :Sad: 

----------

## hug0

also, wenn ihr euch "nur" an dem standard stört, könnt ihr sicher sagen, was

"Hypertrandig" (siehe erster post in diesem thread)

ist, oder?

SCNR  :Wink: 

----------

## Irom

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Wie es auschaut hat es keine USE Flags, es bringt nämlich nichts wenn ich das dort eingebe, wIll es trotzdem installieren
> 
> Die Pakete will ich sperren:

 

package.{mask,provided} sind da meiner meinung nach eigentlich nicht ganz richtig. Da kann man die pakete zwar sperren, aber besser wäre es, die ursache abzustellen daß sie überhaupt installiert werden sollen.

Vielleicht kriegst du raus welche pakete die K-pakete als abhängigkeit haben, wenn du

```
emerge -Dvu --tree
```

aufrufst. Dann wird ein abhängigkeitsbaum ausgegeben. Das paket, das die abhängigkeiten auslöst, kannst du dann deinstallieren.

----------

## Irom

Whoops, ich seh grad

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Wenn bei /etc/make.profile/package.provided das eingebe

 

Das müssen auch /etc/portage/profile/package.provided und /etc/portage/package.mask sein!

unter make.profile darfst du nix verändern!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Wenn bei /etc/make.profile/package.provided das eingebe
> 
> >=kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.0_beta1 
> ...

 

mach mal sofort ein man portage und lies die verdammte Doku durch! Die make.profile Sachen sollst du nicht ändern, dafür gibt es /etc/portage/

----------

